# Curious on your tiels nicknames



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

All our tiels have their names but for some reason (and I hope I am not alone here) - we call them by nicknames. So I was just curious on what nicknames you have for your birds.

As you know, my baby is SKIDDLES - though 90% of the time she gets:
Skiddle Bum
Fluffnut
My little Fluffette
Stinky Bum

:rofl:


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hanks nicknames are
Hanky
Pretty girl
Princess


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Moonshine's is Moony.
Martini's is Tini.
Saidee is Saidee Bear.
Putter Boy's is Putt Putt.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

sadie gets pretty girl, sadie girl, sadie bird, sade, seedy, or sausage.
archie gets pretty boy, arch, handsome, mr bird or archie addams (sings the addams family song con.stan.tly.)


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Let's see....well I tend to stick "bird" on the end of all of my guys' names when I talk to them, e.i. Freya-bird, Juju-bird, etc. I also call Freya Spazz, Psycho, etc. because she is. lol. For some reason I also call Moon "Moon Moon" -- I guess because his name is one syllable and everybirdy else's is two. Oh, and Gypsy is "Gypsy Princess" because Princess was her first name and she acts like one.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Munchkin's nickname at the moment is Bug. It's short for bugger birdy, as she always seems to be getting up to no good. 

Before that, her nickname was Presh, short for Precious.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dallas is her full name, Dally is her nickname, but i also call her Dally-girl (Tsuka calls her "Dally-boy"!). Fluffy-butt is another i call her occasionally.

Tsukasa is his full name, Tsuka is his nickname. i also call him Tsuka-boy, which he knows how to say all the time. my husband calls him Tsuki sometimes lol Silly-boy, Little Booger, Mr. Tsuka, Brat.... 


i call them ALL my little feathered monsters. all of them, especially the little blue one in my siggy!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Sidney is Syd most of the time . I tend to call him pretty boy,because Frances,our female ,has got a crush on him . William is my little baby or my little treasure,because he was the first cockatiel I had in my life.Frances is my little princess because she behaves like one.X x


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Alpha Trion is Alpha or Big Mouth, because he always has to sing. Often at 3 am...
Jitterbug is Jitters or Sneaky because she's hard to catch when it's time to go back into the aviary.
Bluestreak is Blues or Blue. On a rare occasion he's Butters because he's*Slippery to catch, like Jitterbug is.
Mindwipe is usually just Mind, Sometimes she's 'Lap Hog' because she looooves visiting strangers at the parrot club meetings!
Redshift is usually just Red.

Archie, the green cheek, is Arches in part because he broke a leg when he was a chick and has a partially paralyzed foot as a result. Or he's*called Stinker, because he's a ripe trouble maker!

Everyone is called Bird, Chicken Poop (The polite version for the forum), Brat, Stinkers, and Turd Factory, usually when addressing the contents aviary/flight cage at cleaning time.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie gets called Cookie monster all the time or just monster Lol


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Pigeon for Tequila, because she's so big.

I tell her I will have her for christmas instead of a turkey if she carries on like this


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Bailey's list is getting longer all the time. 
Bonce because I started calling him Bailey Bonce
Feathers short for Feathers Mcgraw
Pudding/Little pudding
Beautiful
Baby
Chicken
Poo Machine

There's bound to be more! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I am glad I am not the only one who calls thier bird by something other than thier given name 

At the moment zippy is called

mr stinky
sugar puff
snugglebum 
and **** boy


----------



## Trish123 (Mar 20, 2013)

Rio gets called "Buddy" most of the time


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, I love all the nicknames.
Tony is usually Tonster, Stinky Boy, Mr. Naughty, Tony Macaroni
Candy is usually Sweet Girl, Miss Candy, Sweetie Pie, Mommy's Girl


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

Corona's nicknames include:

Chicken
Chicken Nugget
Chicken Little (when something invisible scares her)
Monster
Corona Mite


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Mostly I call Frisbee these nicknames:
Frizzy
Sweetpea
Goober
Gooby
Feisty pants -when he gets in one of his moods.
He has a Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde thing going on, He is moody but that is one of his many endearing qualities that makes him so adorable and funny!


----------



## Cybird (Feb 13, 2013)

Full name:
Minion
Type:
Pied
Nickname(s):
Min
Fluff-butt
wing-nut
bird (how unoriginal  )
little buddy
bud


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Pippin gets called Stinkerbutt a lot, because she's a stinker.

Denali is Denners. Or 'Pretty Boy Denali', because he's learning to say 'pretty boy' and I want him to learn to say his name too.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My fiance just asked me the other day- How many names do you have for Sunny? He has a lot..... they include: Bubbie (not sure why), Mr. Sunshine, Sir Chirps-a-Lot, Chubb Chubbs, and Sunny with various other names added to it, i.e. Sunny Beauregard, etc.


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Maya also goes by Sweet Cheeks, Tiny Dancer, and Destroyer of Worlds. Also Cutie Patootie.


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

Sometimes I call Snowy 'Knowy' or Snow. 
He also gets called 'that bird' when someone is impatient with him.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahahaha! Thanks guys these are too funny! I wonder why we actually give them names with so many other nicknames. 

I see 'stink, stinky' seem to be popular - even though they don't smell. :thumbu:

Well, at least now I feel normal. LOL!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Snowball is Snubs
Pankakes is Poopyhead, because he can be a meany sometimes.
The other two have shorter names (Jeep and Pebbles) so no nicknames.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I also call hank my little butterball turkey and the dill master(she goes nuts over dill)


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

I call Sunny: Sunny Bird, Sunny Bunny, and just Bird (i'm lazy at times), along with others that just randomly come up depending on the moment.


----------



## Cybird (Feb 13, 2013)

beelute said:


> Maya also goes by Sweet Cheeks, Tiny Dancer, and Destroyer of Worlds. Also Cutie Patootie.


WTF Destroyer of Worlds? where the heck did that spring up from?


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

These are too funny. I call Fiona:

Fifi
Monkey
Bubu
Mama


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

Cybird said:


> WTF Destroyer of Worlds? where the heck did that spring up from?


HAHAHAHHAAHA I do that too! Also Destructo-bird because he really does destroy everything.

Ludwig gets called Pig, Piggor, Wheekers, Wheeky-boy, Pretty-boy, Cthulhu (his face feathers), Puffy, Floofybutt, Bord, Little Dino etc

His real name probably gets used the least!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I giggled reading this list. Evian, the only cockatiel, gets called Fruitbat all the time because she's so spooky about environmental things. The wind blows through the window screen and she flies across the room to outrun it. My poor hubby is always running after her. 

Kirby, my main man, is a lovebird. He gets called BeeBee and Bebz.


----------



## pandactivity (Sep 24, 2012)

Tally is Talini or Tallinator, or my boyfriend calls him bird buns


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

full name is Olive - though i never really call her that  she gets Ollie, Olls, Oll, Baby. sometimes Grub or Gremlin when she's making a total mess too! 
I usually just call Bjorn by his full name - also Birdie, Baby, Cutie... whatever comes to mind


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*nicknames*

My cockatiel's "official" name is Abed-Nego (after the Bible story in Daniel of Shadrach, Meshach and Abed-Nego) but I always call hm "Benny." I also call him "Benny-kins" or "Benny-tiel."


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Bubu gets called Boobs, Booby, Pretty Pantaloons, Tesoro... Sometimes I still call Frank Chicken, which was his original name, otherwise he is Franchino... George Meera has become Georgie Boy or King George [he is one mad bird], Fifi is Fifina or Fifi-Tesora... and the other girl gets all sorts of names because I am still trying to find a name that suits her and sticks! All of them are called Cattivo at least once a day... that means NAUGHTY in italian


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> Bubu gets called Boobs, Booby, Pretty Pantaloons, Tesoro... Sometimes I still call Frank Chicken, which was his original name, otherwise he is Franchino... George Meera has become Georgie Boy or King George [he is one mad bird], Fifi is Fifina or Fifi-Tesora... and the other girl gets all sorts of names because I am still trying to find a name that suits her and sticks! All of them are called Cattivo at least once a day... that means NAUGHTY in italian


????Boobs??? That's hilarious! Lol!


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

Sarah calls Oscar Babaloo when she is talking softly to him. He responds to his 'proper' name now but it has taken a while. Mind you, he is only 5 months. Hope he doesn't get confused or stubborn and only respond to the name he feels like if he's in a bad mood.ied:


----------

